# cracked shell



## Char (Oct 26, 2013)

I just took in 2 5 in redfoots and when when drying them off after there soak it looks like the shell at the back of the one's leg is cracked. Will be taking them to the vet when I get paid but what can I do in the mean time? I have them inside do to weather getting colder and they are in a plastic 5 foot swimming pool witch is filled with the same soil mixer I keep in my out door pen.they have not been in with my adult he's in a swimming pool of his own. I didn't notice this when I picked them up and looked them over and I have given them a couple of baths and this is the first I've notices part of the shell moving when drying her off.


1380803_10200887281244185_1785631020_n


trying to post pictures


https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1380803_10200887281244185_1785631020_n.jpg


----------



## ascott (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you sure that is not deep shell rot? I apologize, but I can not see a crack but more of a spot of stuff....does that make sense? Maybe someone with much better view will chime in....


----------



## sibi (Oct 26, 2013)

Angela, I see the same thing you do. It appears to be rot that has gotten real bad now. She says that the shell moves. Hoe would explain that?


----------



## Char (Oct 27, 2013)

I was only able to get one picture to upload then sadly couldn't figure out how I did it when I get home I will try to post more picture,


and yes the whole piece moves like it's broken or some thing only had them a couple weeks and I didn't see it before last night nothing in the area that is high or sharp that could of caused this. I'm not sure how to clean it out with out hurting her other then soaking I'm buying stuff at work today to make her her own are on paper towels or something so the dirt doesn't keep getting in there.


----------



## ascott (Oct 27, 2013)

Does it feel like a piece of the shell is completely broken away from the whole of the shell and then that broken piece is still attached to the flesh/body of the tort?


----------



## Char (Oct 27, 2013)

ascott said:


> Does it feel like a piece of the shell is completely broken away from the whole of the shell and then that broken piece is still attached to the flesh/body of the tort?



yes it does and it's a darker color. I was told it may be an abscess under the shell. I'm calling the vet in the morning hoping to get her in before I have to go to work


----------



## Char (Oct 28, 2013)

heading to vet in 10 mins


----------



## sibi (Oct 28, 2013)

You live in Jax. I know of a vet in Riverside that is an exotic animal vet. Which vet did you go to?


----------



## ascott (Oct 28, 2013)

> yes it does and it's a darker color.



That was what it looked like.... it appears to be of course an old injury---an injury that was overlooked and not tended to...so I believe it has rot and infection...that part of the shell may need to be removed...? If your vet is an tortoise vet then that is a good thing to do...please do let us know what he shares with you....


----------



## Char (Oct 28, 2013)

okay with no puss no sign of infection it seem she had a abscess under her shell that must of been brewing for months and when it burst it blew the shell. the she piece is barely hanging on so I have taken out the bedding and changed to shredded paper and twice a day I' have Nolvasan solution to flush the area clean and Silver Sulfadiazine usp to fill the area, hopefully the shell will fall off by its self if not it'll need to be removed. She will be going back in a week if all is well or sooner if I see signs of infection.


----------

